# Laser Advice? Kono HD2, Richmond Laser Aogami Super, Gesshin Ginga?



## solidsnake03 (May 31, 2014)

Hey Everyone!

So I'm looking for a bit of advice on which Laser style knife to go with. The knife will be used as my primary knife for home cooking which consists mainly of veggie's, fruit and boneless protein. No need to chop an chicken bones or fish heads but I will occasionally be cutting a squash or two. I do have a backup cleaver to use if things get too dicey.

Anyhow, bit about me, I'm left handed and just learning how to hand sharpen. Mostly pinch grip and usually push cut, slice and chop sometimes. Not a fan of big belly knives and interested in 240mm length specifically. I do enjoy nice Fit and Finish as in rough edges or gaps tend to bother me. Price wise, the HD2 really is the top of my budget ($260ish)

Three knives I'm trying to decide between are:

*Kono HD2 ($260ish CKTG)*

*Richmond Laser Aogami Super ($220 CKTG)*

*Gesshin Ginga ($250 but comes with Saya and rounded spin+choil from JKI)*

I don't really want to have to baby the knife so to speak but at the same time I know enough to not abuse it. Regarding Stainless vs. Carbon, I don't really want to go full Carbon (never owned a knife like this before) but a Carbon edge like the Richmond is totally fine. The look of the edge patina is kinda neat.

Any advice on choosing between these 3?

Thanks!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As I recently posted, possibly the best deal of the bunch:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kohetsu.html

Rick


----------

